# [SOLVED] CPU always working at 13/16%.



## wolfvt13 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi.
My cpu is always at 13/16%.
I have checked for viruses malware with kaspersky and windows defender but dont found nothing.
I also checked with HJT but dont found nothing bad there.
What can be this?
I am still very noob tech.

Here is my HJT log.

```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 06:11:32 p.m., on 31/12/2010
Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Users\admin\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\522QQ9L1.T3R\P6W0ZR89.W9R\coho..tion_4fdd38d166a17713_0001.0001_2ea3ae6aea32b9ef\CoHOLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugin-container.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HiJackThis\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = [url]http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157[/url]
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 80.73.4.9:808
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: Aplicacion auxiliar de inicio de sesion de Windows Live ID - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: URLRedirectionBHO - {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\URLREDIR.DLL
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\Windows\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [uTorrent] "C:\Program Files\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Enviar a OneNote - res:///105
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xportar a Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office14\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Google Sidewiki... - res://C:\Program Files\Google\Google Toolbar\Component\GoogleToolbarDynamic_mui_en_950DF09FAB501E03.dll/cmsidewiki.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Добавить в Анти-Баннер - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\ie_banner_deny.htm
O9 - Extra button: Enviar a OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Enviar a OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Ae?ooaeuiay eeaaeaoo?a - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Notas &vinculadas de OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Notas &vinculadas de OneNote - {789FE86F-6FC4-46A1-9849-EDE0DB0C95CA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14\ONBttnIELinkedNotes.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: I?iaa?ea nnu&eie - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\klwtbbho.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{5B9792BE-12EC-4929-A668-1122F1FD59F7}: NameServer = 196.40.15.200,196.40.15.199
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\aelupsvc.dll,-1 (AeLookupSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\alg.exe
O23 - Service: Apache2.2 - Apache Software Foundation - C:\Apache2.2\bin\httpd.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30011 (AppHostSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\appidsvc.dll,-100 (AppIDSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\appinfo.dll,-100 (Appinfo) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @appmgmts.dll,-3250 (AppMgmt) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-204 (AudioEndpointBuilder) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200 (Audiosrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Anti-Virus Service (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab ZAO - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2011\avp.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\AxInstSV.dll,-103 (AxInstSV) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\bdesvc.dll,-100 (BDESVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001 (BFE) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000 (BITS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\browser.dll,-100 (Browser) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\bthserv.dll,-101 (bthserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001 (CryptSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @oleres.dll,-5012 (DcomLaunch) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\defragsvc.dll,-101 (defragsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100 (Dhcp) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101 (Dnscache) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\dot3svc.dll,-1102 (dot3svc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500 (DPS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\eapsvc.dll,-1 (EapHost) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehrecvr.exe,-101 (ehRecvr) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\ehome\ehRecvr.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\ehome\ehsched.exe,-101 (ehSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\ehome\ehsched.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200 (eventlog) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2450 (EventSystem) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fdPHost.dll,-100 (fdPHost) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100 (FDResPub) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: FLEXnet Licensing Service - Acresso Software Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macrovision Shared\FLEXnet Publisher\FNPLicensingService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\FntCache.dll,-100 (FontCache) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @gpapi.dll,-112 (gpsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll,-101 (hidserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\kmsvc.dll,-6 (hkmsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\ListSvc.dll,-100 (HomeGroupListener) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\provsvc.dll,-100 (HomeGroupProvider) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501 (IKEEXT) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\IPBusEnum.dll,-102 (IPBusEnum) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Aplicacion auxiliar IP (iphlpsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: KMService - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\srvany.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2946 (KtmRm) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100 (LanmanServer) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100 (LanmanWorkstation) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\lltdres.dll,-1 (lltdsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101 (lmhosts) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Servicio de Media Center Extender (Mcx2Svc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100 (MMCSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\msdtc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\iscsidsc.dll,-5000 (MSiSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\msimsg.dll,-27 (msiserver) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\msiexec.exe
O23 - Service: SQL Server Analysis Services (MSSQLSERVER) (MSSQLServerOLAPService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL.3\OLAP\bin\msmdsrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qagentrt.dll,-6 (napagent) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Net Driver HPZ12 - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\netman.dll,-109 (Netman) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\netprofm.dll,-202 (netprofm) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1 (NlaSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: nProtect GameGuard Service (npggsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\GameMon.des.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200 (nsi) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (nvsvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpsvc.dll,-8004 (p2pimsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll,-8006 (p2psvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1 (PcaSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\pla.dll,-500 (pla) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100 (PlugPlay) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpauto.dll,-8002 (PNRPAutoReg) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpsvc.dll,-8000 (PNRPsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\polstore.dll,-5010 (PolicyAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100 (Power) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300 (ProfSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\rasauto.dll,-200 (RasAuto) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\rasmans.dll,-200 (RasMan) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001 (RpcEptMapper) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\locator.exe
O23 - Service: @oleres.dll,-5010 (RpcSs) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.dll,-1 (SCardSvr) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100 (Schedule) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll,-13 (SCPolicySvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sdrsvc.dll,-107 (SDRSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200 (SENS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\sensrsvc.dll,-1000 (SensrSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\SessEnv.dll,-1026 (SessionEnv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ipnathlp.dll,-106 (SharedAccess) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288 (ShellHWDetection) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\snmptrap.exe
O23 - Service: Cola de impresion (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\sppsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppuinotify.dll,-103 (sppuinotify) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\ssdpsrv.dll,-100 (SSDPSRV) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sstpsvc.dll,-200 (SstpSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9 (StiSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: SwitchBoard - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\swprv.dll,-103 (swprv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000 (SysMain) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\TabSvc.dll,-100 (TabletInputService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\tapisrv.dll,-10100 (TapiSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\tbssvc.dll,-100 (TBS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll,-268 (TermService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192 (Themes) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-102 (THREADORDER) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Cliente de seguimiento de vinculos distribuidos (TrkWks) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe,-100 (TrustedInstaller) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umrdp.dll,-1000 (UmRdpService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\upnphost.dll,-213 (upnphost) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\dwm.exe,-2000 (UxSms) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\vds.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\vssvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200 (W32Time) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30003 (W3SVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\inetsrv\iisres.dll,-30001 (WAS) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbengine.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbiosrvc.dll,-100 (WbioSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wcncsvc.dll,-3 (wcncsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\WcsPlugInService.dll,-200 (WcsPlugInService) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wdi.dll,-502 (WdiServiceHost) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wdi.dll,-500 (WdiSystemHost) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\webclnt.dll,-100 (WebClient) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wecsvc.dll,-200 (Wecsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wercplsupport.dll,-101 (wercplsupport) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wersvc.dll,-100 (WerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\winhttp.dll,-100 (WinHttpAutoProxySvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205 (Winmgmt) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wsmsvc.dll,-101 (WinRM) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257 (Wlansvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wpcsvc.dll,-100 (WPCSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll,-100 (WPDBusEnum) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200 (wscsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Windows Update (wuauserv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000 (wudfsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wwansvc.dll,-257 (WwanSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe

--
End of file - 20806 bytes
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*

What is this entry?

```
[font=lucida console]
C:\Users\admin\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\522QQ9L1.T3R\P6W0ZR89.W9R\coho..tion_4fdd38d166a17713_0001.0001_2ea3ae6aea32b9ef\CoHOLauncher.exe[/font]
```
Better look - 

```
[font=lucida console]
C:\Users\admin\AppData\Local\Apps\2.0\522QQ9L1.T3R\
    P6W0ZR89.W9R\coho..tion_4fdd38d166a17713_
    0001.0001_2ea3ae6aea32b9ef\CoHOLauncher.exe
[/font]
```
I would remove KIS - http://jcgriff2.com/A-V_Removal_Tools/KIS_Removal.html

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

There is nothing wrong with fluctuating CPU.

From my system - Cores 1 & 2 - top line -



Happy New Year !

jcgriff2

`


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*

CoHO is the Company of Heroes Online Launcher. Perhaps that's running in the background by incident.

You should also go to Task Manager (ctrl+alt+del) and in Processes tab click the name "CPU" and it should sort processes based on cpu usage. Note ones at the top that are always showing CPU use.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*

Also check out the Resource Monitor -
START | type *perfmon /res*


----------



## wolfvt13 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*



> What is this entry?


It is Company of Heroes Online, I was downloading it at that moment.


> I would remove KIS


It is something wrong with KIS?

Everethin is ok in the task manager and perfmon, after shutting down everething (KIS, gadgets...) the cpu usage is 1/2% in two or three processes, but the total cpu usage is always like 5/10/12/7/5/3%...
When my pc was new the cpu was like 1/0/2/3/0%...
now my pc have 2.5 years working 24/7 since the day i build it.
So the fluctuating cpu is normal then?

My HJT log is clean?


Thank for the quick reply, and happy new year everyone!!! :wave:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*

Cannot provide answer for you on HJT -- Only Security Forum can help with such matters - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

When I last tested KIS, it utilized system resources to the point of making my system nearly non-functional - 
- HP dv7-1020us
- Windows 7 x64 Ultimate full retail
- Intel P7350 Core2 Duo @ ~2000 Mhz
- 4 GB DDR2 RAM

It is of course your choice whether to keep KIS installed or not.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## wolfvt13 (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*

Ok, thank.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: CPU always working at 13/16%.*

For future reference, a few places to check - 

1. WERCON - 
START | type* view * | "View all Problem Reports" | 2x-click on line item for additional crash info

2. Reliability Monitor - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*

3. Event Viewer -
START | type *eventvwr.msc* | Custom Views | Administrative Events

4. Action Center - click on flag icon, lower-right screen

fluctuating CPU is normal.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

